# Fursuit head Front heavy



## Squattle (May 4, 2009)

Well my fursuit head is too front heavy because of the sculpey jaw and I'm not sure what to weight the back with so it will balance out so I can breathe. When I put the head on it tips forward. And padding doesn't help.


----------



## Beastcub (May 4, 2009)

best to replace the jaw with one made of a paper based air drying clay
it is MUCH MUCH lighter
i reccomend "creative brand paper clay" or better yet their "de-light" clay as it is super light weight


----------



## Squattle (May 6, 2009)

Beastcub said:


> best to replace the jaw with one made of a paper based air drying clay
> it is MUCH MUCH lighter
> i reccomend "creative brand paper clay" or better yet their "de-light" clay as it is super light weight



I can't. I glued it in permanently already. ;_;
Have you ever had this problem?


----------



## shebawolf145 (May 6, 2009)

is it a full or partial suit? Depending on that maybe you can add velcro to the neck fur and velcro it to the body suit, pulling it back to the correct level.


----------



## Squattle (May 10, 2009)

shebawolf145 said:


> is it a full or partial suit? Depending on that maybe you can add velcro to the neck fur and velcro it to the body suit, pulling it back to the correct level.


No it's only a partial suit ;_;


----------



## shebawolf145 (May 10, 2009)

Squattle said:


> No it's only a partial suit ;_;



hmm...well I dunno what to do then..sorry. Hope you can get it fixed hun.


----------



## Shino (May 11, 2009)

Maybe this is a bad idea, but scientifically, it should work...

why not simply add weights to the back of the mask to even the load?

Then again, that's bound to make your neck sore. Or your shoulders, if you're one of those neck-less people.

Or....
If it's made of standard clay, shave the clay down considerably, then resclupt it.

Ok, I'm just rambling, now. Shutting up.


----------



## Squattle (May 11, 2009)

Okay I'm done! I got it! I just added weight yep. I added some galvanized washers to the back of the head. Not only did it make the fit nice and snug, it added enough weight that now it stays better on my head and it's in the right place! :3 Yea it may make my neck sore but I guess I'll just have to wear it around to strengthen up my neck muscles some. Wear my fursuit for chill time? Nooo anything but that ;3. My parents are cool with me being a fur so I could probably just hang out around in my house X3 >.> Maybe I'll do it when they're not home so I can turn the air way down. >:3


----------

